# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Nobelova nagrada za medicinu dodijeljena pioniru IVF-a

## pino

Iz New York Timesa - jedne od najvecih americkih novina - o Nobelovoj nagradi za medicinu ove godine: 






> *Pionir izvantjelesne oplodnje osvaja Nobelovu nagradu*
> 
>   Nobelova nagrada iz fiziologije dodijeljena je ove godine Robertu G. Edwardsu, engleskom biologu koji je u suradnji s liječnikom Patrickom Steptoeom razvio postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje za liječenje ljudske neplodnosti. 
> 
> 
> Od rođenja prve „bebe iz epruvete“, Louise Brown, 25.7.21978, oko četiri milijuna djece diljem svijeta začeto je miješanjem jajašca i spermija izvan ljudskog tijela i vraćanjem zametka u maternicu da se tamo nastavi uobičajeni razvoj. Postupak nadilazi mnoge uzroke neplodnosti koji se do tada nisu mogli liječiti i korisi se u 3 posto svih poroda u razvijenim zemljama. 
> 
> 
> Dr. Edwards, fiziolog koji je većinu svoje karijere prove na sveučilištu Cambridge u Engleskoj, posvetio je više od 20 godina rješavajući niz problema u sazrijevanju jajne stanice i spermija izvan ljudskog tijela. Njegov kolega, Dr. Steptoe, bio je ginekolog i pionir laparoskopije, metode korištene da se dobiju jajašca od buduće majke. 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/he...l.html?_r=1&hp

----------


## Beti3

O,da!! I meni je jutros članak o tome u Novom listu zapeo prvi za oko. Na slici je i Luisa, prva beba "iz epruvete" koja je već i sama mama. Stvarno je zaslužio Nobelovu nagradu.
Cijeli svijet odaje priznanje i to najveće koje postoji, a kod nas zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji u banani. 
http://novine.novilist.hr/Default.as...3286328592863O

----------


## cranky

Da, cijeli svijet odaje priznanje, osim Vatikana :zbljuv:

----------


## tlatincica

Moram priznati da nikad do sad nisam pomislila da se radi o dva čovjeka  kojima dugujemo svoju duboku zahvalnost, već da se radi o dugogodišnjim  projektima mnogih znanstvenika. Kad sam jučer pročitala prvi članak o  dr. Robertu G. Edwardsu, osjetila sam duboki poriv da se osobno zahvalim  tom čovjeku. 
Zahvaljujući njemu, _u našim životima postoji nada_. Znamo da postoji lijek, način da nam se pomogne da i mi postanemo roditelji.

Stav katoličke crkve rastužuje, a hrvatski zakon izaziva bijes nudeći polovična i kratkoročna rješenja a na štetu pacijenata.
Kao što je na ovom forumu već rečeno: u našoj zemlji izvanmaternična  oplodnja postat će dostupna samo bogatima bilo to u privatnim hrvatskim  klinikama ili onima u inozemstvu.
I umjesto da koristimo sve najbolje medicinski dostupne mogućnosti, a za  koje u svijetu na zemaljskoj kugli ljudi dobivaju Nobelovu nagradu, naš  mali mikrokozmos odlučio je zatvoriti se od svijeta i donijeti sulude  zakone. Mi smo tu da ga šutke podržimo. 

Ipak, još jednom, *hvala doktore Edwards*  :Heart: , a moralisti, ulizice i međedi- vi ste ionako potrošna roba.

Pino hvala za članak.

----------


## laumi

Ova vijest me jutros jako razveselila.

----------


## sretna35

> Ova vijest me jutros jako razveselila.


x
mene je večeras razveselila

----------


## ina33

Ajme, baš me ganulo... Činjenica da je jedan mrtav, a drugi nije u stanju razumjeti... Ali, sigurno su se za svoga života osvjedočili koliko su bili u pravu i ponosili činjenicom da su pomogli mnogima da realiziraju svoje... prije vjerojatno najhrabrije snove, a sada sve više skoro pa i želju za koju je u razumnoj mjeri moguće očekivati ispunjenje, kako tehnika ipak biva usavršena.

----------


## mare41

> I umjesto da koristimo sve najbolje medicinski dostupne mogućnosti, a za  koje u svijetu na zemaljskoj kugli ljudi dobivaju Nobelovu nagradu, naš  mali mikrokozmos odlučio je zatvoriti se od svijeta i donijeti sulude  zakone. Mi smo tu da ga šutke podržimo.


 I kao da smo se vratili 40 godina natrag i borimo se s vjetrenjačama, kao dr Edwards, zašto moramo sve iz početka ili smo zaista zašutili?

----------


## fjora

ne znam da li je svima promaklo "Hrvatska uživo"http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=370 oko 59 minute - prilog o nagradi i gostovanje Ivarice i Radončića, čestitam - kopirajte sve i cat = 370

----------


## vinko

Na Institutu Ruđer Bošković (IRB) u četvrtak, 4. studenog 2010. godine s početkom u 14 sati u predavaonici III. krila prof. dr. sc. Davor Ježek  s Medicinskog fakulteta Sveučilišta u Zagrebu održat će drugo  predavanje u Ciklusu znanstveno-popularnih predavanja povodom dodjele  Nobelovih nagrada iz prirodnih znanosti za 2010. godinu pod naslovom: _Medicinska oplodnja – zašto je ovogodišnja Nobelova nagrada za medicinu "otišla" Edwardsu?...

http://www.irb.hr/hr/news./00757/more
_

----------

